# htaccess und Subdomain



## alex130 (9. November 2007)

Hi
Ich hab schon gesucht, aber leider keine passende Lösung gefunden, also musste ich leider ein neues Thema aufmachen und zwar brauch Subdomains mit .htaccess
Das ganze soll so aussehen, ich hab bei Confixx ne Domain erstellt. 
http://*.domain.com und die leitet auf ein Verzeichnis weiter, jetzt möchte ich so Profilseiten für User machen, also wenn man z.B.:
http://alex130.domain.com eingibt, soll man auf http://domain.com/index.php?site=profil&user=USERNAME kommen
Könnte mir da bitte jemand helfen?
Danke


----------



## alex130 (11. November 2007)

Hi
ich hab jetzt ne Lösung gefunden, aber jetzt bräucht ich noch was...
Meine Regel sieht jetzt so aus:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(.+)\.meine-domain\.com$
RewriteRule ^$ /index.php?site=profile&name=%1 [L]
```
Nun bräuchte ich noch eine zweite Regel, damit ich bei 

```
http://username.domain.com/image/30
```
auf index.php?site=image&name=username&id=30 komme...
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
Danke

//edit: So ich hab das nun halbwegs geschafft, aber eine Frage noch, kann ich irgendwie den Namen, der in der URL übergeben wird (in der 1, Regel) in die 2 Regel übernehmen?
Danke


----------

